# Sorry girls, been looking at trashy mags again



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry folks, was in tesco and saw a front page with a certain lolly pop headed skinny celeb on the front.  She has 3 boys and desperately wants a girl and lives in USA and is married to a has been footie player. Anyway, the story was about her allegedly pigging out in order to put on weight in order to conceive.  Could she be a secret ff er?  has she joined our ranks i wonder? Ever wondered if there are celeb f fers amongst us?  I know that eating badly has a terrible effect on fertility.  Back in 2000 I was starving myself prior to my wedding and when I came off the pill, it took 12 months for my periods to come back.  I dont think young women have any idea about the damage being skinny can do to your life.

Just had to share that one.  have to keep my mind off the fact that I have failed to respond sufficiently in my last chance IVF cycle this week.  RIP my poor scouse eggs, hopefully i will be trading you in for some nice young spanish ones.  truly thankful for my minime daughter, but ready to start a new path.

Love to all

Jane


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

I know what you mean.  I was flicking through a gossip rag at work and read that a certain Welsh "celeb" married to a rugby player is pregnant YET again after only having a baby last September.  Had a bit of a sulk at the unfairness of it all.  Richer, more talented than me AND more fertile . . . .   I really must stop reading these crappy mags . . . !


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Do you know, i've often wondered if any of you ladies are actually famous... 

Why wouldn't you be?! Famous people are only normal and have the same problems as the rest of us - and are probably just as in need of support!

They wouldn't be daft enough to admit it here though i'm sure...

You never know, i could be said skinny celeb.

Ok maybe not...


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

hiya

just thought i would let you know that the skinny celeb living in the US with a GORGEOUS footballer hubby does in fact suffer with PCOS, i have read her biography and she mentions it in there!!

xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

ahaaa you never know who you are talking to on these boards now do you  

xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

It is also quite well known that another footballers wife, who is less photographed, used to be a singer and now presents a clothing show, has Endo and tried to conceive #1 son for several years, she is now pregnant with #2

and

said lolly popped, skinny celeb with 3sons & has been footbaler husband has a former band mate, who also has Endo and struggled to conceive #1

and 

another celeb who is better know for being a pretty woman, conceived her twins via ivf, so you never know there could potentially be many celeb ff'rs on our boards....

Cleg - knew I'd seen your face somewhere before, whoooops thought it was crime stoppers


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oi dont be telling everyone im famous for the wrong reasons ssshhhhhhhh  

xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

cleggie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Many celebs are open about their IVF stories as well.

L x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, and i can think of a few - although because i am completely hopeless with names, i can't actually remember who they are..... doh!


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wasn't a deperate housewife's twins concieved with IVF? 

And the woman who used to tell you what not to wear and is now eyeing up people for the Great British Body, is very open about the fact she had 9 rounds of IVF before she had her daughter.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi folks  

Me again.  Saw conceive magazine from the US in my clinic the other week.  Fabulous read.  Desperate Housewife lady was doing an interview in it, and she quoted along the lines of a 46 year old does not conceive naturally.

One good news story from OK magazine is Status Quo man and 47 year old wife (living in Spain) and their IVF twins.  Wife quoted as saying "I had tests and they said I had the fertility of a 35 year old - (yes possibly one with egg quality issues, as a lot of people suspect it is a DEIVF).  Anyway brilliant story, lovely babies, wondering which Spanish clinic did the honours.  Anyone see them popping into Ceram in Marbella


----------



## nic172 (Jul 15, 2008)

The celebs are open about there IVF etc - but only once it has worked for them - very few ( cant think of any) actually do interviews saying how ****** off they are and how they have been trying for years!!!!!!!!!


----------

